# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Feetz - 3D Printed Shoes coming this Christmas - Interview with CEO Lucy Beard

## Eddie

When I was in NY this past April, I had the opportunity to talk with Lucy Beard, the CEO of a company called Feetz.  They are a startup looking to 3D print customized shoes.  At first the idea seemed a bit unrealistic to me, but after talking with Beard, I get the sense that it is very feasible, and that Beard really knows what she is doing.  The Feetz shoes will begin shipping by Christmas and they currently have a beta program setup for those interested in trying out some of these shoes.  Read more from the interview I had with Beard, and learn how to sign up for the free Beta at: http://3dprint.com/4676/feetz-sizeme-3d-printed-shoes/

----------


## awerby

Are these shoes as rigid as they look? If so, they'd be amazingly uncomfortable to wear, like boxes for the feet.

----------


## LucyFeetz

Hi Awerby - Lucy from Feetz here. We are definitely NOT making hard plastic shoes. We are making shoes that are flexible and wearable. Tekzilla did a nice video at Maker Faire bending the shoes that might give you a bit of an idea. Watch at 1:10 minutes.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUBtgbCCqdY

----------


## JamesTuthill

These look amazing Lucy.  Can't wait to see how this goes.  I'm signing up for Beta now.

----------


## Feign

I signed up for the beta back in May.  My fiance can't wear normal shoes, so this is a huge opportunity.

----------


## awerby

I guess you found some flexible filament to print those in; that's great. I like the idea of custom shaped shoes from photos of a customer's feet, but am wondering how that's going to work. Will they have to submit different views, top and side, with rulers in the shots for calibration?

----------


## Eddie

Here is the latest promo video.

----------


## Eddie

For those that have been following Feetz, here is their GIGTANK presentation.  Very interesting...

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Lucy Beard, the founder and CEO of Feetz, has long been inspired on her quest to start up the perfect company offering custom shoes fitted to each individual customer -- and today she's told 3DPrint.com of a successful round of seed funding to get Feetz off the ground. Led by Khosla Ventures, the seed funding raised $1.25 million for Feetz, with JumpFund participating and Uli Beck, Reebok's former CEO, involved and joining the Board of Directors at Feetz. The custom shoe designs will start with a smartphone app that allows individuals to size their feet through a simple scanning process, with the goal being to take that data and turn it into actual shoes on the customers' doorsteps within a week's time. This Saturday, Feetz will be at SXSW as a finalist in the Accelerator Event at the Hilton Hotel, Salon J. Find out more about the latest in Feetz in the full article: http://3dprint.com/50734/feetz-3d-printed-shoes/

----------


## raysspl

I wanna try a pair on!

----------


## bford903

I really hope this works. I have large feet and finding my size has always been a pain. 

Good luck at SXSW.

----------


## curious aardvark

My feet are too big to print my own lol

I actually have feet exactly a foot long, and an 11 inch print length :-)

----------


## Pantarei

Curious and excited! However, how is moisture retention being managed? Leather is naturally breathable but what about the material being used?

----------

